
Show HN: New 6kb design system called M- is like HTML6 - jfbrennan
http://m-docs.org
======
XCSme
I am a bit confused about what this is.

Looking at the examples I see that it tries to be an UI lbrary, but the demo
elements have confusing UI/UX and no accesability features (buttons don't even
seem to have hover or active states, let alone focus and tab index).

~~~
jfbrennan
Thanks for the feedback. M- is a tiny design system compatible with virtually
any web project. This differs from say Bootstrap or Material because those are
not based on standards and come with dependencies that create compatibility
issues, especially for larger organizations.

and yeah, the visual design is more basic (I'm not a visual designer), but
most people will theme it to match their brand's design language anyway.
Developer experience, project compatibility, and performance are the main
focus. Visual perfection will come

~~~
XCSme
Why would I use this over plain HTML/CSS? I don't understand exactly what it
adds on top, if you have to write your own styles.

Does it use web components?

~~~
jfbrennan
Not full-blown wc, but custom HTML tags where possible (which is totally
valid, very few devs realize this) and Custom Elements when js is required.

M- adds a bunch of elements on top of HTML (20 last time I counted). The
design philosophy is that the API should match or feel like native HTML, e.g.
<m-loader loading>, <m-alert type="warn" autodismiss>, <m-row> with <m-col
span="6"> nested

And you def don't have to write your own styles. this example is a recreation
of a Bootstrap demo page using M-:
[http://m-docs.org/examples/pricing](http://m-docs.org/examples/pricing).
Looks good for 6kb and like 1 line of custom CSS imo

------
kkaske
Constructive criticism: Trying to read the code examples on a phone in
portrait mode is hard because the marketing phrases at the top sometimes cause
the text to jump up or down a line.

~~~
jfbrennan
Fixed it! Thanks

------
mmmateo
Love the copy on the landing page & the framework agnosticism. Definitely
trying this soon.

~~~
jfbrennan
haha, thanks. When you get a chance to try it, please feel free to share
issues/feedback:
[https://github.com/jfbrennan/m-](https://github.com/jfbrennan/m-)

